# barn owls as pets



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

does anybody have any views on whether barn owls should be kept as pets my husband is thinking of buying a baby barnowl in the next few weeks off a private breeder. Also does anybody know of any good care sheets which would help us make a decision? thx.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally don't think it's a good idea, I believe that it's better for them to not be kept as pets, because they have many habits in the wild I just don't think you could recreate suitably for them in captivity.

This is only my opinion, and I'm only one person so don't jump down my throat please : victory:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

i wont jump down your throat lol people are allowed their own opinions


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

My nans friend has a lovely barn owl called Tammy, but she is 70+ and cant give the owl what she really needs. I dont agree with the size of the enclosure as its about 4m by 2m and isnt very open it just has one side with a window along the side which is a wire window with plastic over the top to stop wind getting in. So the owls enclosure isnt very aired. She wont take it to open places to let it fly as the seagulls attack the owl. 
I dont think she should have the owl if im honest but I have seen people who really do know what they are doing, and would like to say, some people should have owls and some really shouldnt. Only get an owl if you can give it the best it needs.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i think it depends on what you mean by pet? there not really keen on affection in the way that other more pet bred birds might be and shouldnt be treated like you would a pet bird. if your not planning to train it to fly then it will need a large aviary. do you or your husband have any experience of birds of prey? im not having a go im just trying to figure your situation out a bit more


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

No bird of prey is a good pet. 

They should be viewed as part of a sporting/working activity, and the best thing to do is get into the activity of flying birds and then when you (he) know what you are doing and if it is something you (he) enjoys doing look at getting the bird to allow you to continue.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a baby Barn Owl at 3 weeks old from a breeder & hand-reared it. He became the most beautiful & tame Barn Owl, who I named Angel. He was as tame as my parrots & would fly round the living room & play-pounce on the cats. I was starting to train him to fly to the glove so he could eventually be flown free. But due to his noise, I had to rehome him. I couldn't risk the neighbours kicking off so I rehomed Angel to a man who had other birds of prey & owls & who went round schools giving educational talks & displays. I really miss Angel. Here he is.


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

yea my nans friend asked the neighbours how they felt before she brought it home, they didnt mind. But the new neighbours complain a bit and she says well I was here first you did know about the owl as I told you and the people who sold you the house told you.
And then they dont say much more.
Beautiful owl anyway. I think Tammy is 17, a year younger than me.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kare said:


> No bird of prey is a good pet.
> 
> They should be viewed as part of a sporting/working activity, and the best thing to do is get into the activity of flying birds and then when you (he) know what you are doing and if it is something you (he) enjoys doing look at getting the bird to allow you to continue.


This ^ Don't get an owl if all you're going to do is cuddle it while it's a baby then put it in an aviary once it's older (I'm not saying you will do this!) I know someone I used to be friends with who's got herself an EEO, feel sorry for the poor thing, she doesn't know what to with it, so it's going to be stuck in an aviary for the rest of it's life most likely, if she doesn't kill it first. Try doing an experience day/week at a falconry centre, that'll give you a *basis* to what's involved with BOP : victory:


----------

